# Crazy Chick from FAU has an Opinion



## Blake1970 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 22, 2012)

I love you for posting this.


----------



## Randy (Mar 22, 2012)

Autotune remix in 3.... 2.... 1...


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm surprised at how calm the Prof. was. I'm not sure what I would have done to her.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that's what I call standing up for what you believe


----------



## Neil (Mar 22, 2012)

This about sums her up... (turn your speakers on)


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 22, 2012)

me personally if i was anyone in that room i would have just got up and left and gone home or on break, but if i was the dude you got whacked in the head i would have floored the bitch, woman or not no one lays hands on me, LOL

jesus, how did this chick even get into a school in the first place, must have taken some crack or something, shit


----------



## pink freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Step 1) Administer rock.
Step 2) See step 1.


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 22, 2012)

fkin evolution.


----------



## Randy (Mar 22, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Step 1) Administer rock.
> Step 2) See step 1.



Got you covered.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 22, 2012)

They're my fall back school. 

I wonder what caused her to flip out.


----------



## Necris (Mar 22, 2012)

Randy said:


> Got you covered.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


I like how they put a "Road Closed" sign in there. That's really going to fuck up the commute for the guy who regularly cuts through peoples driveways on the way to work.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is what's wrong with America.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, guess we know where she went after that.

*Assuming the professor and one random person she personally directed her threats towards do the right thing and press charges.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 22, 2012)

I always loved when shit like this happened in high school. Of course I've never seen it to this degree, but even a fight in the halls would make the day so much more interesting.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2012)

I wanna know what the flying hell they were talking about that set this crazy cunt off?

I'm surprised no one tried to lay out this stupid bitch, especially if she is threatening to kill everyone.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 22, 2012)

Randy said:


> Autotune remix in 3.... 2.... 1...


No no no
You mean

FUA girl *FILTHY DUBSTEP REMIX*


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2012)

I just don't get it. 

She went OFF.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 22, 2012)

"I whip my hair back and forth, I whip my hair back a forth"


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 22, 2012)

i think this may be a new form of flash mob. 
we have seen TONS of videos of a sole woman getting up in a bus/train and yelling at everyone that is of a different color.
this doesn't seem too far off.
most of the time...actually, all of the time, the 'flash mobber' seems absurd and a bit lunatic


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm never taking drugs again


----------



## matt397 (Mar 22, 2012)

Srsly though, If I was the guy she hit I would of had the bitch blowin snot bubbles quicker then she can blink


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Srsly though, If I was the guy she hit I would of had the bitch blowin snot bubbles quicker then she can blink



Step 1) Have crazy bitch go ape shit in class for seemingly no reason.
Step 2) Just watch, don't get involved, mind your own shit.
Step 3) Have crazy bitch start yelling and threatening you for being a different race.
Step 4) Crazy bitch then proceeds to push your head/whatever the fuck she did.
Step 5) Grab crazy bitch by her hair that she enjoys whipping around while she screams her opinion at people.
Step 6) Smash crazy bitch's face against desk.
Step 7) Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 22, 2012)

I am absolutely, 100% against violence towards women in any way, shape or form. So against it, in fact, that it's gotten me in trouble.

But this woman would have gotten 'restrained'.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Step 1) Have crazy bitch go ape shit in class for seemingly no reason.
> Step 2) Just watch, don't get involved, mind your own shit.
> Step 3) Have crazy bitch start yelling and threatening you for being a different race.
> Step 4) Crazy bitch then proceeds to push your head/whatever the fuck she did.
> ...




If she is tough enough to start such a fight then she should be tough enough to take it back. 
Sad thing is I'm sure you'd end up in more trouble than her, which is why she provoked him like that.

Crazy whore. What even started this?


----------



## pink freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, seeing as it was a class about evolution, I'm guessing she mouthed off with the old cliche, "If humans evolved from apes then how come there are still apes HUH!?!?!" and the teach politely told her that she was a fucking idiot.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> If she is tough enough to start such a fight then she should be tough enough to take it back.
> Sad thing is I'm sure you'd end up in more trouble than her, which is why she provoked him like that.
> 
> Crazy whore. What even started this?



Yeah I know what you mean. I can't say for sure that's what I would do in that situation; I like to think I can think rationally most of the time so I wouldn't fight her or anything, I mean shit she might have a gun or knife on her if she's serious about killing people. But I think that the second she said she was gonna kill someone I woulda been on the phone with 911.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 22, 2012)

My friend and I always say that we wouldn't hit a woman but we'd sure as hell shake the FUCK out of her!!!!

(But I would've decked that fucktard in the video)


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 22, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Step 1) Have crazy bitch go _*ape*_ shit in class for seemingly no reason.


Ha! I caught that black joke you sly motherfucker ;D


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Mar 22, 2012)

If I'm correct, this is the article about this situation: Academic Altercation of the Day - The Daily What


----------



## Jakke (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow.. That was racist...

I see three possibilities.
1. She is messing with them all.
2. She is scizophrenic, or something similar.
3. She is a christian fundamentalist who lost her marbles.

Do you have some sort of law against this kind of racist (and threatening) speech in the US?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 22, 2012)

&#8220;how does evolution kill black people?&#8221;

God damn that bitch was crazy.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Raaaaal13 said:


> If I'm correct, this is the article about this situation: Academic Altercation of the Day - The Daily What



To paraphrase Kanye: "Evolution doesn't care about black people!"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Ha! I caught that black joke you sly motherfucker ;D


 See, I was gonna specify and say "black chick", but I didn't wanna come off as racist, and then I put the ape shit part and I chuckled to myself. Points for catching that one .

Edit: Follow up video. bitch got tazed, she got her comeuppance 
Black Girl at FAU freaks out in class and gets tazed by cops [ORIGINAL] - YouTube

Gotta love Ms. Spielberg who was filming the whole thing .


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

I pressed pause on LD50 for that?


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow that stupid bitch is crazy. I love the part when she got tazed  I don't even understand her question, "how does evolution kill black people?" wtf? As soon as she pushed that guy in the head, he should have had the right to defend himself, especially since she threatened to kill everyone, but of course he would have gotten in trouble, which is retarded. I don't like violence against women any more than the next guy, but when you stop acting like a woman or even a person for that matter, you forfeit the right to be treated like one.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 22, 2012)

My mother always taught me that I should never hit a lady. 

She also told me that a lady would never hit another person. If someone does, they neatly remove themselves from the category of lady.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> I pressed pause on LD50 for that?


Oof, yeah you don't turn off that album for much, let alone ridiculous displays of how stupid humans can be .


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 22, 2012)

That made my night. 

I can see why that guy would've landed himself in some trouble. She hit him once, but it wasn't a sustained attack, so there was no call for self-defense. Anything else would've been retaliatory, and with the right asshole cops, that's an assault charge. I personally don't know how he reigned himself in. When I get hit, it's like I go into a primal rage (hence my intimate knowledge of just what constitutes self-defense). 

Why can't guys hit girls, anyway? Is it chivalry? I'm not advocating we_ do it_, I'm just curious. If human beings are equal, or should be treated equal, at least, and women are human beings, doesn't it follow that if it's socially acceptable to hit a man, it should be acceptable to hit a woman? Again, not advocating violence, against men or women, just wondering.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 23, 2012)

Either she didn't take her adderall, or she took way too many of her adderall. lol


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2012)

i still say it was a stunt kinda like these idiots:


----------



## flexkill (Mar 23, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> I'm never taking drugs again


liar!


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2012)

Raaaaal13 said:


> If I'm correct, this is the article about this situation: Academic Altercation of the Day - The Daily What



Ashley Pridgen... mmm...

What were we talking about again?


----------



## petereanima (Mar 23, 2012)

So....bitch crazy?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 23, 2012)

> Hit me back... Hit me fuckin' back




:get's grabbed:




> Get the fuck off me


----------



## Riffer (Mar 23, 2012)

"I'll kill the FUCK outta you!!!"

How does one "kill the fuck" out of somebody?


----------



## pink freud (Mar 23, 2012)

Riffer said:


> "I'll kill the FUCK outta you!!!"
> 
> How does one "kill the fuck" out of somebody?



Castration, hormone treatments...


----------



## Riffer (Mar 23, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Castration, hormone treatments...


 Makes sense.


----------



## Necris (Mar 23, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Castration, hormone treatments...


Alternatively:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 23, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Castration, hormone treatments...



Genophage


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 23, 2012)

you guys were all wrong.

OOO there are multiple angles.


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 23, 2012)

*Teacher tries to explain Peacock evolution*

Best part, for sure.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> you guys were all wrong.
> 
> OOO there are multiple angles.




Fucking awesome. I do wanna hear an actual remix using her rant though lol that would be great.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 23, 2012)

She would have gotten the Stone Cold Stunner with the quickness.


----------



## murakami (Mar 23, 2012)

woman are unable to control their emotions. they do stupid ass shit sometimes. why do you think lululemon is a striving business right now? because woman are fucking paying 100 dollars for ass tight pants. if you're going to wear that shit, go wear fucking panty hose. 

summary? woman are illogical.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 23, 2012)

murakami said:


> woman are unable to control their emotions. they do stupid ass shit sometimes. why do you think lululemon is a striving business right now? because woman are fucking paying 100 dollars for ass tight pants. if you're going to wear that shit, go wear fucking panty hose.
> 
> summary? woman are illogical.



Can't tell if joke or legitimate misogyny.


----------



## Necris (Mar 23, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Can't tell if joke or legitimate misogyny.


The latter, this is just one of many posts he's made to this effect.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 23, 2012)

Necris said:


> The latter, this is just one of many posts he's made to this effect.



Really? What a dick. 









Yes, I know you can see this, Murakami.


----------



## murakami (Mar 23, 2012)

you take the words too literally. and you are either really passive to women who behave like shit
or have limited interactions with them. get close to one, real close, and you'll see it.
not saying all woman are like that, but if you haven't seen the majority of them behaving like that then you
must live in a haven of a town/city/country

don't get me wrong; i love woman.

woman, when they're beautiful, they're damn beautiful. eyes shine, smiles are the sweetest. if anyone were to wrong a 'real woman', i will pounce to the rescue.
and when they're smart, they're smart. not cocky smart or arrogant. the good smart
and you see in their body language and speech.

not a whole lot of that going on these days. i respect the ones with those characteristics though. the rest are just pieces of ass who complain when they get dumped for acting like shit.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 23, 2012)

murakami said:


> woman are unable to control their emotions. they do stupid ass shit sometimes. why do you think lululemon is a striving business right now? because woman are fucking paying 100 dollars for ass tight pants. if you're going to wear that shit, go wear fucking panty hose.
> 
> summary? woman are illogical.



Hold up now, ya hear. Have you SEEN the asses of the women wearing Lululemon pants? I'd assume yes, because you live in Vancouver, but the way you're talking suggests otherwise. Because if you had, you would not be complaining about it. 

Despite the fact that they're expensive as hell, they're also a gift from God.


----------



## murakami (Mar 23, 2012)

^haha

man, those pants really make that ass stick out and leave little to the imagination 

but it's like pornstars. sure, we all watch it with their fake tits and huge asses and kinky
shit... but do we respect those woman? not really, right? i dont know; when i see those girls, i am thinking, "damn, that ass is so hot!" but i don't want to take it home to meet
my parents or have nice relationship with that girl because of how she presents herself.

what baffles me is that most guys will think, "look at that ass!" and the girl gets disgusted or annoyed. what do they expect really? wearing shit like that and all.


----------



## Necris (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to wear a pair of those pants just for you.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 23, 2012)

what are these pants of which you speak?

Are they like Yoga Pants but evil...?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> what are these pants of which you speak?
> 
> Are they like Yoga Pants but evil...?



google 'tna pants'.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 23, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> google 'tna pants'.



you have no idea how much more awesome that site is with "Everybody Have Fun Tonight" playing in the background.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 23, 2012)

How do you kill somebody DEAD?


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 23, 2012)

usually when you kill them, y'know, they turn dead


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 23, 2012)

2 Questions:

1. Is this common in the states?
2. What is she smoking and can I have some?

Ok, that's actually 3 questions. I lied.


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2012)

Necris said:


> I'm going to wear a pair of those pants just for you.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 23, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. Is this common in the states?
> 2. What is she smoking and can I have some?
> ...




Stupid is a global condition, it affects millions of people around the world.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 23, 2012)

murakami said:


> woman are unable to control their emotions. they do stupid ass shit sometimes. why do you think lululemon is a striving business right now? because woman are fucking paying 100 dollars for ass tight pants. if you're going to wear that shit, go wear fucking panty hose.
> 
> summary? woman are illogical.



Obviously you've never been on SS.org, where there are virtually no women, but a bunch of males can't control their emotions. They do stupid ass shit sometimes, both when they get butthurt when they don't agree with someone's opinion, as well as some of the stuff from real life. Why do you think the Public Ban List is so funny? Because guys are fucking trolling when they think they won't be held responsible for their actions. If you're going to talk about women one-sidedly, you can only do that by ignoring half the fucking shit here. 

summary? argument is illogical.

*laugh*


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> you have no idea how much more awesome that site is with "Everybody Have Fun Tonight" playing in the background.



what website?


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 24, 2012)

girlsinyogapants.com

I take it that wasn't what I was supposed to find.

But fate, she had a different plan for me.

Wait, how'd we go from crazy woman and Peacock Evolution to yoga pants?


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> girlsinyogapants.com
> 
> I take it that wasn't what I was supposed to find.
> 
> ...



Because this is a forum of mostly dudes, we can corrupt almost any subject. There was recently a thread about religion and I somehow found myself talking about Kim Kardashian's ass...these things happen  

Anyway, back on topic; That second picture on that site was nice, even if she wasn't "in" the yoga pants all that much. Sexy Lexi indeed ...wait...dammit, I did it again


----------



## Metalus (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn that bitch is crazy. Figures she had to be from FL 

Also, that pic of Anne Hathaway scared the shit out of me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not sexist, so if you're an aggressive, racist cunt of a woman. I'm not going to treat you any differently than I would a man in the same situation. Can play your race/gender card all you want, we'll see how funny that shit is when you can't stand up. /rant


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 24, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. Is this common in the states?
> .



being originally from the UK and having gone back quite a bit to visit relatives, I would say this type of attitude is more common here. In the white trash/ Gangsta culture - It's all about saving face, trying look "hard", standing your ground, being "right", even in the face of all evidence to the contrary. It's big in the popular culture but its not how most of us act. The majority of us are good people!!! As anywhere, its a few bad apples making us look bad.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 24, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> being originally from the UK and having gone back quite a bit to visit relatives, I would say this type of attitude is more common here. In the white trash/ Gangsta culture - It's all about saving face, trying look "hard", standing your ground, being "right", even in the face of all evidence to the contrary. It's big in the popular culture but its not how most of us act. The majority of us are good people!!! As anywhere, its a few bad apples making us look bad.



Of course, It'd be rather stupid to assume all Americans are like this. It's just that in most parts of Europe, when you reach College (or higher), no one would even dare to bad mouth a professor.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2012)

leandroab said:


> How do you kill somebody DEAD?





Sicarius said:


> usually when you kill them, y'know, they turn dead



Pleonasm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

